# BRE Datsun - what am I missing?



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180490897362&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I was looking at this AFX Datsun 510 #35. Bob Beers' book has it listed as a "4" but these sure aren't #4 prices. I rarely see #35 copies up for sale - are they that rare, or am I missing something else?


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Duh... original air in the tires!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The blue and transparent blue #35 are all over the place, but I rarely see a red #35. They are more common as #46. Now how much value the red #35 has, who knows. Someone wants it pretty bad though. 

-Paul


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Red Bre 35's are very rare. Could have had one at the Ohio show several years ago for $75.00 .I did not relize what it was and put it down.
The guy next to me bought it and reminded me why I needed to study Bob's guide a little better. LOL!!!
Bought this one a few years ago for an amount I'm still trying to justify.
It is in the track pack though.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Set it free!  rr


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Mr. Aurora has it listed as a "4" - at least in my copy of the book, not that much rarer than a "46." Maybe this particular Datsun is due for a revision? Dunno, but it's an awful lot of money to pay for a car few would look twice at!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

I had a datsun once. Forget the number but at the time it was only a 
datsun

kcl










:devil:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*nice Datsun!*



kcl said:


> I had a datsun once. Forget the number but at the time it was only a
> datsun
> 
> kcl
> ...


Nice job KCL!


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Was it a special value?


afxcrazy said:


> Red Bre 35's are very rare. Could have had one at the Ohio show several years ago for $75.00 .I did not relize what it was and put it down.
> The guy next to me bought it and reminded me why I needed to study Bob's guide a little better. LOL!!!
> Bought this one a few years ago for an amount I'm still trying to justify.
> It is in the track pack though.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

"Was it a special value?"

No it was only a short run due to trademark infringement with the real Datsun red #35 car so they stopped numbering it 35. It is very hard to find I think more so then the sugar daddy. But that may be due to the fact that it is less well known. The rarest regular production version is the white New zealand Bre. I have only seen maybe three of those. Bobs book is by far the best catalog ever produced for Aurora. But as with all collectibles there are variables that are still being learned. Like European painted versions of common cars and Aurora AFX cars right after being bought by Tomy.The newly published Aurora AFX International Markets collectors guide by Albert Driessen does a good job of shedding light on AFX's rare European cars.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I guess i'll have to pull out my original cars and see what I have. I know I have 7 or 8 of these Bre's.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Love the BRE Datsuns! But my fleet aren't collector quality by any strectch. When it comes to those Datsuns I clearly chose quantity over quality. I just run 'em 'til the parts fall off, pull 'em into the pits for new consumables and run 'em some more. I sure would like to have a collectible one or two, though. The 240's are so low and wide - I think they're among the best HO bodies going right out of the box. And the 510s.. they just have a coolness all their own. Can't get enough of 'em. Interesting to know the story on the rare 35's, too.

Rolls


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

I like the Datsuns as well Rolls. Check out these little beauties!

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-1972-BRE-DA...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item3cac4abc70


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

It's beautiful! Did you cast it? Nice work!

Rolls


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

No not me and way out of my budget. But, I would love to get my hands on those decals!!!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow... I didn't even know about these guys: http://67.199.28.18/chuck/?page_id=489
Bad news for any BRE Datsun lover's wallet.

As my father in law always says, "Rich or poor, it's nice to have money."


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Rolls said:


> Wow... I didn't even know about these guys: http://67.199.28.18/chuck/?page_id=489
> Bad news for any BRE Datsun lover's wallet.
> 
> As my father in law always says, "Rich or poor, it's nice to have money."



Ouch!!!:freak:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

that is really nice work, but a bit pricey for me too. $70+ for a resin - at that price I might try to buy a really NICE diecast and motorize it LOL. 

Only questionable thing I see is the claim that "I modeled the four door version into the two door racing version." 1:1 510's came stock in 2 and 4 door versions - the AFX car is 2 door..... did GG make a 4 door version that he had to modify?


----------



## alfaslot1 (May 27, 2005)

*datsun 510*

yup I cast a four door 510,chuck did a great job of turning it into a two door.
regards, greg


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

*Too Much Of A Good Thing!!!!*

After reading this post I was reminded of the old Datsun 240 in green and white I had as a kid. My beagle ate the slot car and I have mourned the loss to this day.

I have been looking for the 510 and the 240 for a long time now and coincidentally I saw two online auctions including both of these cars. Not thinking, I bid on both assuming I would be promptly overbid.

To my surprise this evening I checked the auction and I won both auctions. I now own two of each plus two other older AFX cars. I asked the wife if she wanted to get me a Father's day present and she agreed. The price for six cars with shipping was $73.00. I may be selling these on Hobby Talk once I get them.

Damn the good luck!!!!
Old Blue


----------

